# Best Cheap/Drugstore Foundation



## patriciacaina (Jul 15, 2012)

I have a kind of combination skin and I want a foundation that looks natural and not cakey at all with medium-full coverage. I currently have the Maybelline Fit Me liquid foundation and powder and the

Maybelline Dream Liquid Mousse Foundation.. I wanna know if I can find a better one?


----------



## PaleOleander (Jul 15, 2012)

What are you using to apply the Maybelline? If you're using your fingers, that can cause uneveness and cakey appearance. If you're using a sponge, they can soak up a lot of product, putting more on your face when you apply. Even a brush can cause problems if it's not the right one. 
I have good luck with L'oreal' True Match, but I'm definitely not a foundation expert. I actually turned to mineral makeup to get better coverage without looking pancakey. Hopefully someone who's more of a foundation expert will stop in and give their two cents.


----------



## Dalylah (Jul 16, 2012)

I haven't had good luck with Maybelline foundations in the past.

I still use my Revlon Photoready Liquid Makeup normal daily wear. I can put it on with my fingers or a brush and get good results either time. When I need heavier coverage I go for Revlon Colorstay. The Photoready is a bit lighter than the Colorstay but both are great products that come in a lot of shades.


----------



## Avintageaffair (Jul 16, 2012)

Honestly ive never had great luck with Maybelline either :/ I personally found fit me to be a horrible greasy mess on my combo skin. BUT Maybellines dream matte collection was pretty good, not going to lie! I love matte formulas so i used it all up! lol

I recently switched to products from companies that dont test on animals so i havent found a cheaper alternative but i Highly recommend Revlons Colorstay line! make sure you read the bottles though because they have different formulas depending on your skin type which is awesome. I know alot of other makeup artist who use it in there kits as well as an everyday foundation.


----------



## Stackhouse (Jul 16, 2012)

NYX HD foundation (the liquid kind) is my HG.


----------



## page5 (Jul 16, 2012)

I like Maybelline Instant Age Rewind (the one with the red top). Good coverage, matte finish. I did not like the Fit Me (not enough coverage and thin) or the Mousse (couldn't get used to the texture).

Are you using a primer? All foundations seem to go on better since I started using a primer.


----------



## Kirtastrophe (Jul 18, 2012)

I hate Maybelline foundations! They have too much pink in them. If you want spf get Revlon Colorstay and if not get NYX HD, unless you're Canadian Haha , then get NYC.They're all medium to full coverage and long-lasting.


----------



## DietButter (Jul 19, 2012)

I used covergirl tru blend (something like that) for a long time, but recently bought a bottle of loreal true match and wouldnt think of going back! I'm really happy with it, except that it can sometimes be up to $14 per bottle  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> also it doesn't do too well on dry patches. I put my vote in on it being one of the best drug store foundations. Ive tried almost 80% of them and this one is on top. Its light to medium coverage but if you need more their true match powder is a God send!


----------



## Johnnie (Jul 19, 2012)

It's not the cheapest drug store brand but I'd recommend Revlon.


----------



## Ladychris11 (Jul 20, 2012)

I'm not keen on drugstore foundations since I believe in splurging for a nice canvas but I'd have to say that Bourjois Healthy Mix Serum is the best one I've tried so far. I haven't tried the original one yet. I skipped trying it since even the serum wasn't as nice as my other high-end foundations.


----------



## KatieM12 (Jul 21, 2012)

I love my revlon photoready, i also enjoy the loreal smooth soufflee (sp?) but it is SUPER pricey for drugstore. the hard candy one is actually really amazing and its only $7! as for Maybelline, they never cover how i like.


----------



## Tyari (Jul 21, 2012)

I can only recommend a mineral makeup as I have very sensitive skin. ELF has a great mineral powder and it's $5.


----------



## candycoatedlove (Jul 21, 2012)

I used to struggle with foundation. I tried everything from Revlon to Lancome...none of them gave me the finish I wanted. By the end of the day, I was either "melted" (literally the foundation blotched all over my face), or very greasy and constantly blotting/powdering. This is a miracle worker! It lasts a long time. It's a liquid foundation and it dries matte which means that I don't have a shiny/grease appearance (since my skin on its own tends to be oily). I HIGHLY recommend it. For people with oily skin, and those who want full coverage. I buy mine at Sally's for $10, but you can also get it online.

Product description off the website:

_This unique, oil-free formula contains light-reflecting pigments which diffuse and bend to create a natural, matte appearance. Vitamins A and E, as well as Ginseng and Gingko extracts, aid in reducing the look of fine lines, large pores and other imperfections. Enrichments like Cucumber, Aloe Vera and Chamomile extracts sooth and moisturize the skin while evening its complexion. Designed with convenience in mind, this all day, sheer-to-medium coverage comes in an easy-to-squeeze tube that ensures no product (or money) goes to waste. (Suitable for all skin types.)_


----------

